# Question Beretta PX4 Storm Full Size Vs. Compact



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Good Afternoon Everyone: The Beretta Storm 9mm is my next firearm purchase which is coming up soon. I am appreciate some feedback on what preferences are on the full size and compact. It will be my EDC CC handgun. Currently I am carrying a full size S&W M&P 9. While I would like something smaller I am concerned about the recoil (I am a recoil sensitive shooter) and accuracy of the 3.2" barrel. In addition, is there much of a difference in size between the two? (I have shot the full size and subcompact at my local range (gun rental). I did not find recoil to be an issue with the subcompact but it was a little snappier. The full size model was easy to shoot regarding recoil.

Thanks.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought my PX4 subcompact (9mm) in 09'... recoil is reduced by a heavy, beefy slide. It's a trade off... weight for recoil reduction. As far as accuracy of the subcompact... well, it's quite impressive in a skilled shooters hand, I was pretty amazed at the groups I could get at distances out to 30-35 ft from a barrel that size. Very good shooter. Unfortunately, I ended up parting with it for 2 reasons... carry weight and the non-textured grip. I found it to pull on my waist due to the weight and I like more aggressive grip texture on my carry guns. Obviously this can be remedied by stippling or use of grip tape if one desired. It's width and weight are not something that can be remedied though.

Those are my praises and gripes about a gun that's built like a tank and continues Beretta's legacy of quality firearms. Just my 2 cents, YMMV.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone: The Beretta Storm 9mm is my next firearm purchase which is coming up soon. I am appreciate some feedback on what preferences are on the full size and compact. It will be my EDC CC handgun. Currently I am carrying a full size S&W M&P 9. While I would like something smaller I am concerned about the recoil (I am a recoil sensitive shooter) and accuracy of the 3.2" barrel. In addition, is there much of a difference in size between the two? (I have shot the full size and subcompact at my local range (gun rental). I did not find recoil to be an issue with the subcompact but it was a little snappier. The full size model was easy to shoot regarding recoil.
> 
> Thanks.


If you have shot both then you should have a pretty good feel for the differences. I have not shot either, so I can't tell you much about the recoil, but the thing that kept me from buying one is the size. As TAP said, the size/weight are a little bit much for my personal tastes for a carry gun. I carry the Glock 19 and love it, but I know a lot of folks don't care much for the Glock. If you have not shot one, though, I encourage it just to compare. You may want to rent a Sub Storm and Glock just to shoot side by side. Another nice carry 9mm is the M&P Shield. Very light, thin and the recoil is very manageable. My wife loves hers!


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> If you have shot both then you should have a pretty good feel for the differences. I have not shot either, so I can't tell you much about the recoil, but the thing that kept me from buying one is the size. As TAP said, the size/weight are a little bit much for my personal tastes for a carry gun. I carry the Glock 19 and love it, but I know a lot of folks don't care much for the Glock. If you have not shot one, though, I encourage it just to compare. You may want to rent a Sub Storm and Glock just to shoot side by side. Another nice carry 9mm is the M&P Shield. Very light, thin and the recoil is very manageable. My wife loves hers!


Thanks for the reply. I tried a Glock 17 and while I liked the aesthetics and handling of the gun, there was too much perceived recoil for me. I have a S&W M&P 9 which is also a soft shooter but the slide is not that easy to rack. I found the Beretta slide easy to rack out of the box. I also rented, about 5 times, an S&W M&P 9c which did not have a lot of recoil either.

I will probably go with one of the Px4's (leaning towards the full size one) and then I have two more 9mm's to buy over the next 8 to 12 months to round off my collection.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

YW! Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I am basically a .40S&W person. While at a range i tried out some models that I would consider as next purchase. I tried out a Glock G23 and HATED IT (please it's a personal response to the gun) It literally beat my hand up. My next range trip to this indoor range will be with the PX4 Storm. I am considering renting both 9mm & .40S&W and comparing. I think i can Conceal Carry a FS but i would probably go with the Compact. Either caliber i do have the HOTS for the PX4 Storm Compact.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Kennydale said:


> I am basically a .40S&W person. While at a range i tried out some models that I would consider as next purchase. I tried out a Glock G23 and HATED IT (please it's a personal response to the gun) It literally beat my hand up. My next range trip to this indoor range will be with the PX4 Storm. I am considering renting both 9mm & .40S&W and comparing. I think i can Conceal Carry a FS but i would probably go with the Compact. Either caliber i do have the HOTS for the PX4 Storm Compact.


I only tried the 9mm but it felt so soft to shoot. More like a push than a kick. I have read on other Forums that the .40 feels like a 9mm. Happy shooting.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone: The Beretta Storm 9mm is my next firearm purchase which is coming up soon. I am appreciate some feedback on what preferences are on the full size and compact. It will be my EDC CC handgun. Currently I am carrying a full size S&W M&P 9. While I would like something smaller I am concerned about the recoil (I am a recoil sensitive shooter) and accuracy of the 3.2" barrel. In addition, is there much of a difference in size between the two? (I have shot the full size and subcompact at my local range (gun rental). I did not find recoil to be an issue with the subcompact but it was a little snappier. The full size model was easy to shoot regarding recoil.
> 
> Thanks.


The compact has been my EDC for a while now, great pistols.:smt083


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

denner said:


> The compact has been my EDC for a while now, great pistols.:smt083


I am curious why you bought the compact vs. the subcompact or full size? Was it that the compact was smaller than full size making EDC easier but still has the rotating barrel? I have been trying to decide which one to buy. Every time I decide on one, I come up with reasons for buying a differenet model. I have shot both the full size and subcompact. I like the accuracy of the full size better but like the size of the subcompact model. Any opinions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Was it that the compact was smaller than full size making EDC easier but still has the rotating barrel?


You got it!

I have the compact and subcompact. Bought the subcompact first, but just had to have the rotating barrel, already had a 92FS, so I didn't need another fullsize 9mm and I wanted it for carry as well. The compact will shoot as well as the fullsize, but easier to conceal. The subcompact shoots very well. All all of them are great and will accept their larger brothers magazines and extensions.


----------



## jpmtx (Jul 4, 2014)

I own and train with all three 9mm PX4s: full size, compact and subcompact. The subcompact gives me the greatest range of carry options since it fits well and draws well from the front pocket of my baggy jeans. The compact fits my hand with a full (three finger) grip like it was custom-made for me and is perfect for IWB carry. The full size was my first PX4 and, in my opinion, a very good EDC carry pistol too, even if slightly larger and slightly heavier than the other two. I'm pretty much equally accurate with all three, and can't distinguish any significant difference in perceived recoil and muzzle flip.

Not sure if that helps you in making your choice. In my experience, all three are fine pistols that I can choose from for my EDC needs, depending on how I am dressed for the day. Magazine capacity is not an issue since the subcompact and compact PX4s work equally well with the larger compact, full size and extended 20 round magazines.

If you are like me, you'll be happy using whichever one you have in your hand. Enjoy whichever one you choose.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jpmtx said:


> I own and train with all three 9mm PX4s: full size, compact and subcompact. The subcompact gives me the greatest range of carry options since it fits well and draws well from the front pocket of my baggy jeans. The compact fits my hand with a full (three finger) grip like it was custom-made for me and is perfect for IWB carry. The full size was my first PX4 and, in my opinion, a very good EDC carry pistol too, even if slightly larger and slightly heavier than the other two. I'm pretty much equally accurate with all three, and can't distinguish any significant difference in perceived recoil and muzzle flip.
> 
> Not sure if that helps you in making your choice. In my experience, all three are fine pistols that I can choose from for my EDC needs, depending on how I am dressed for the day. Magazine capacity is not an issue since the subcompact and compact PX4s work equally well with the larger compact, full size and extended 20 round magazines.
> 
> If you are like me, you'll be happy using whichever one you have in your hand. Enjoy whichever one you choose.


Very good input, coincides with my experience with them, he'll probably end up like us and get two or three of them.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

denner said:


> Very good input, coincides with my experience with them, he'll probably end up like us and get two or three of them.


Thanks Denner and Jptmx. I feel as if you guys are reading my mine. I am seriously considering two since I love full size guns but want something a little smaller for summer carry. For someone with recoil sensitivity, the Beretta Storm Px4 seems like it was custom made for me. I am going to the Nation's gun show in Chantily VA next week and it will help me to come closer to a decision by examining all 3 models. I have to decide whether it is the Full size and subcompact or Full size and Compact. Thanks again. I deeply appreciate it.


----------



## Berettaguy68 (Aug 27, 2014)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone: The Beretta Storm 9mm is my next firearm purchase which is coming up soon. I am appreciate some feedback on what preferences are on the full size and compact. It will be my EDC CC handgun. Currently I am carrying a full size S&W M&P 9. While I would like something smaller I am concerned about the recoil (I am a recoil sensitive shooter) and accuracy of the 3.2" barrel. In addition, is there much of a difference in size between the two? (I have shot the full size and subcompact at my local range (gun rental). I did not find recoil to be an issue with the subcompact but it was a little snappier. The full size model was easy to shoot regarding recoil.
> 
> Thanks.


My EDC is the PX4 Storm compact in .40 caliber. It's a snappy little gun, but the recoil is definitely manageable. I personally can't tell a big difference between the full size and the compact as far as recoil goes, and I think even the compact version will be pretty comparible to your M&P. I honestly think the compact is more realistic to use for a carry gun than the full size. But if you're carrying a M&P now, it probably isn't too big a deal. Accuracy is spot on once you get used to the sights. AS with most Beretta's they use a cover target sight versus the 6 o'clock sight hold. So you have to aim high on your targets.

Don't get me wrong, I think the full size is great, but it's almost as big as my M9 and it's just not the most comfortable carry weapon. I am looking at getting the full size chambered in 45 ACP.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

My EDC WAS the PX4 Compact (9mm), but it has since been replaced by an HK P30S. I still have the PX4 Compact but seldom carry it. I got it for the reduced size yet still having the rotating barrel. If I had never picked up a P30, I would never have been tempted away from the Beretta.

My only complaint has been that shortly after I got mine, I tried to get the slim safety levers for the PX4. At that time the Beretta website said the slim levers would fit the Compact, but after I got them, I couldn't make them fit. Upon calling Beretta, I was told the slim levers were only for the full size PX4. I noticed the website has since been corrected to indicate the levers will not fit the PX4 Compact.

If you are purchasing for CC, I heartily recommend the Compact model. I found the 3.2" barrel to be no obstacle to accuracy.


----------



## ZX14 (Mar 18, 2014)

I had a sub-compact 40 cal that I carried for a while. I thought it was a little heavy and bulky. It is very wide. Although it was very accurate, I thought it was a little too snappy for the weight. I like the P30, but it's a little too pricey. You could literally buy 2 pistols for the price of an HK. Have you looked at CZ 75 Compacts? They also have a Rami. I have a CZ 75 P07 and it is great...very accurate, very reliable, great grip feel. Also, the Baby Eagle from IWI/Magnum Research is supposed to be a very nice pistol. I understand the Tanfoglio Witness is a very nice pistol as well. Although the quality isn't quite as good as the CZ, it is quite a bit cheaper than the CZ ($325 new in box). All of these guns are also designed to be easily converted between 9mm, 10mm, 40 cal, and 45 cal by simply swapping the slide and mag.


----------

